
Node.js and Express Authentication Kit with MySQL, Sequelize and Connect - noodlio
https://www.noodl.io/market/product/P201601091821557/nodejs-express-login-nodejs-express-login-create-accounts-login-logout-validate-sessions
======
arrty88
First time seeing noodl.io... interesting concept.

~~~
noodlio
Glad to hear! How do you like it so far?

